# how to remove little thistle things from skin?



## jennytw

Sorry- I can not come up with the correct name for these buggars! We have thistles around here that when you come into contact with them you get tiny slivers from them.
So, my question is what is the best way to remove these. My 4 year old just came in crying because she fell into one of the plants. I tried some duct tape and that kind of worked.


----------



## bluesky

Try white glue. Spread it thin, let it dry a bit, and remove.


----------



## NickieL

an epson salt soak should draw it out---it works for spinters of glass in my feet!


----------



## jennytw

Clever ideas- thanks.


----------



## Molly Mckee

duck tape or other sticky tape.


----------



## rowan57

for splinters, banana skin wrapped on and left over night will pop them right out, not so sure on tiny tiny things like this.


----------



## danielsumner

Wax. Use the wax that is used on ladies legs. You can get a little jar of the microwave stuff. Smear it on, apply the cloth strips and give it a jerk. Thistles gone.

Daniel


----------



## deaconjim

I'm still trying to figure out how to remove the chestnut burrs that have been in my fingers for the past week.


----------



## danielsumner

Here's another kid friendly idea. Beat an egg white till frothy with a fork. Brush it on the area. Cover the eggwhite with a single layer of tp paper. Brush on more eggwhite on top of the tp. Let dry for about 20 minutes or so. The eggwhite will contract and stick to the skin as it drys. Then just peel it off. It's used as a facemask to clean out the pores and remove blackheads. Should work with the tiny slivers also.

Daniel


----------



## Ruby

Saw on one of those true stories from the er. where a little girl fell into a bunch of different kinds of catus. The dr. couldn't figure out how to get them all out. The large ones were easy but the tiny one wouldn't come out. They put wax on them and they came right out.


----------



## empofuniv

Those of us who live in the desert always have a bottle of Elmer's glue around. 

Spread on a thin coat of glue, let it dry, peel it off. Most always works.

I've also done that after soaking in hot water for those extra fine spines.


----------



## SueMc

danielsumner said:


> Here's another kid friendly idea. Beat an egg white till frothy with a fork. Brush it on the area. Cover the eggwhite with a single layer of tp paper. Brush on more eggwhite on top of the tp. Let dry for about 20 minutes or so. The eggwhite will contract and stick to the skin as it drys. Then just peel it off. It's used as a facemask to clean out the pores and remove blackheads. Should work with the tiny slivers also.
> 
> Daniel


Egg whites work very well. My mom did that to me one summer after I'd run around barefoot and had lots of thistle spines.


----------



## Haven

I have heard that those Ped Eggs that they sell to grind down calluses are supposed to work really well when you rub them on tiny splinters.


----------



## Rebecca Hansen

I’m suffering with this right now. The best thing I found is a drawing salve called “Prid.” I bought it on Amazon and Walmart.com. I put the salve on a bandaid and then covered the area. Unfortunately, if you don’t remove all of them, they will resurface later and now I’m dealing with this nightmare again. I swear, if someone knows something better, please let me know but I created an account in this sight specifically to share what I know and hopefully get some new ideas because I have them everywhere and it’s so it’s been torture trying to get them out of my skin!

UOTE="jennytw, post: 4697966, member: 38933"]Sorry- I can not come up with the correct name for these buggars! We have thistles around here that when you come into contact with them you get tiny slivers from them.
So, my question is what is the best way to remove these. My 4 year old just came in crying because she fell into one of the plants. I tried some duct tape and that kind of worked.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm in the camp with the bikini wax. Poor kid, feel so bad for her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Poor kid, feel so bad for her.


That was 10 years ago.


----------



## Evons hubby

Bearfootfarm said:


> That was 10 years ago.


Now I really feel bad for her! Had no idea she was suffering all this time!!


----------

